# Montgomery Wards 12/38 TMO-33920B



## Boss302 (Jul 2, 2013)

I am in need of a mower deck for this mower. My Father purchased this new in 1987 and it has been a great tractor. It is supposed to cross over to a MTD 137-642-088. How many different 38" decks are out there. I am looking for a used deck. Just need a way to visually tell if a particular deck will work or not.


----------

